# comillas



## SrKesp

Tengo una pregunta sobre la formática correcta en escribir un informe / ensayo.  Haciendo citas de otros textos, es preferible usar ls comillas "" o esas « »?   Son verdaderamente iguales o no?

Si importa hay que seguir la forma de MLA, y es un ensayo formal para la universidad.   Dentro del ensayo tengo citas breves (de unas palabras o una frase) y citas largas de poemas y novelas.  

Gracias por la información 
SrK


----------



## Alundra

SrKesp said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta sobre la formática correcta en escribir un informe / ensayo. Haciendo citas de otros textos, es preferible usar ls comillas "" o esas « »? Son verdaderamente iguales o no?
> 
> Si importa hay que seguir la forma de MLA, y es un ensayo formal para la universidad. Dentro del ensayo tengo citas breves (de unas palabras o una frase) y citas largas de poemas y novelas.
> 
> Gracias por la información
> SrK


 
He encontrado esta página sobre las comillas:

http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorasin/punto1.htm#Uso%20de%20las%20comillas

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Alundra.


----------



## SrKesp

Gracias Alundra - es un sitio excelente sobre la puntuación y contesta claramente la pregunta


----------



## Minguito

Hola a todos.
Tengo que escribir en una página web un fragmento de un una obra literaria. En esa página va a estar el título y autor, va a decir "Fragmento" y a continuación el texto citado y nada más. ¿Lo pongo entre comillas como generalmente se hace o, dado que es lo único y no puede ser confundido con otra cosa, no corresponden las comillas?
Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Rayines

Hola Minguito: Sí, creo que si no se puede confundir con ningún otro texto, ya que es íntegramente un fragmento del autor, y con el título de "Fragmento", no le pondría comillas.
Pero esperá otras opiniones. (Igualmente podés buscar en el apartado "comillas", o "puntuación" en el Dicc. Panhispánico de Dudas de la RAE, a ver si te lo aclara).


----------



## Chunita

Si ya indicás el autor y su título, no debe ser necesario el uso de comillas. No habría confusión. Suerte.


----------



## annaf

Hola a todos, tengo una duda en cuanto al uso de las comillas. Cuando se cita a alguien textualmente se utilizan comillas, pero ¿ que pasa si se cita pero antes se utiliza QUE?

Pongo un ejemplo:

El director aclaró que "todos los trabajadores deben llegar a las 8.00 am."
¿ En este caso se puede utilizar QUE y despues poner las comillas o simplemente se ponen dos puntos y la cita?

Saludos, annaf


----------



## Lexinauta

> El director aclaró que "todos los trabajadores deben llegar a las 8.00 a.m.".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo correcto según el DPD es a. m. con espacio entre el punto y la m, aunque francamente nunca lo he visto así. Lo más común es a.m. o am.


----------



## Ushuaia

annaf said:


> El director aclaró que "todos los trabajadores deben llegar a las 8.00 am."
> ¿ En este caso se puede utilizar QUE y despues poner las comillas o simplemente se ponen dos puntos y la cita?



Se puede hacer cualquiera de las dos cosas. 

Lo que no es correcto es mezclar el estilo directo y el indirecto, algo que sucede con muchísima frecuencia en los medios (por lo menos por acá): 

El futbolista dijo *que* "fue un partido muy difícil para *mí*". 
El futbolista dijo que fue "un partido muy difícil" para él.
El futbolista dijo: "fue un partido muy difícil para mí".


----------



## RacoonGirl

Quizá estoy cometiendo un error muy grande, pero yo diría que no es necesario utilizar comillas en frases como:

- El director aclaró que todos los trabajadores deben llegar a las 8.00 a.m.


----------



## Ushuaia

RacoonGirl said:


> Quizá estoy cometiendo un error muy grande, pero yo diría que no es necesario utilizar comillas en frases como:
> 
> - El director aclaró que todos los trabajadores deben llegar a las 8.00 a.m.



Si querés poner las palabras en su boca, sí. En este caso no parece necesario, pero si esta frase estuviera en un artículo sobre luchas gremiales y el cronista no quisiera que los dichos de nadie pudieran atribuírsele, tendría que usar comillas: es una forma de dejar claro que es el discurso del que habló, no del que escribe.

¡Saludos!


----------



## RacoonGirl

Por supuesto Ushuaia, si quieres resaltar lo que ha dicho esa persona en concreto, sí.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Qué tal:
Es un asunto de distinguir entre el estilo directo y el indirecto. Se usan comillas en el estilo directo porque el verbo de habla indica que nos mantenemos al margen de las declaraciones que vamos a citar (si hay un verbo de habla seguido de dos puntos, se recomienda usar comillas para enmarcar lo citado).
Cuando éramos novios, le dije a mi esposa: "Compraremos una casa en este barrio".

Por otro lado, en el estilo indirecto, la conjunción subordinante _que _nos obliga a que concuerden con la oración principal el verbo y los adverbios relacionados con él en la subordinada:
Cuando éramos novios, le dije a mi esposa que compraríamos una casa en aquel barrio.

Así, sería incorrecto decir:
Cuando éramos novios, le dije a mi esposa que "compraremos una casa en este barrio".

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

RacoonGirl said:


> Quizá estoy cometiendo un error muy grande, pero yo diría que no es necesario utilizar comillas en frases como:
> 
> - El director aclaró que todos los trabajadores deben llegar a las 8.00 a.m.




No solo no es necesario, sino que sería incorrecto, por la errada mezcla entre estilo directo e indirecto que ya se mencionó arriba


----------



## Valtiel

Además de todo lo anterior, hay otra cosa, que, según lo que he ido viendo estos últimos meses, muy poca gente sabe: esto (") no es comillas, sino el símbolo de pulgadas o, a veces, de segundos; esto (') tampoco, es el apóstrofo; las comillas correctas son las angulares, latinas o españolas (« »), las inglesas (“ ”) y las simples (‘ ’), en ese orden de uso. A algunos podría parecerle una tontería, pero no lo es; es un error de ortografía como otro cualquiera.

Bajo SO Windows, en el idioma español, se pueden escribir manteniendo presionada la tecla _Alt_ y pulsando: 174 («), 175 (»); 0147 (“), 0148 (”); 0145 (‘), 0146 (’).

Saludos.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Valtiel said:


> Además de todo lo anterior, hay otra cosa, que, según lo que he ido viendo estos últimos meses, muy poca gente sabe: esto (") no es comillas, sino el símbolo de pulgadas o, a veces, de segundos; esto (') tampoco, es el apóstrofo; las comillas correctas son las angulares, latinas o españolas (« »), las inglesas (“ ”) y las simples (‘ ’), en ese orden de uso. A algunos podría parecerle una tontería, pero no lo es; es un error de ortografía como otro cualquiera.
> 
> Bajo SO Windows, en el idioma español, se pueden escribir manteniendo presionada la tecla _Alt_ y pulsando: 174 («), 175 (»); 0147 (“), 0148 (”); 0145 (‘), 0146 (’).
> 
> Saludos.



Estás segura? En el cole se usaba siempre "",creo, y ahora en la universidad, los trabajos, si los hacemos con "" no nos dicen nada. No será regional, a lo mejor se hace así en otors paises.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

*comillas**.*
 (Del dim. de _coma_, signo ortográfico).
* 1.     * f. pl.  Signo ortográfico doble (« », '' '' o ' ') usado para enmarcar la reproducción de citas textuales y, en la narrativa, de los parlamentos de los personajes o de su discurso interior, las citas de títulos de artículos, poemas, capítulos de obras, cuadros, etc., así como las palabras y expresiones que se desea resaltar por ser impropias, vulgares o de otras lenguas.




Y no consigo ALT 174 aggggggrrrrrrr


----------



## Valtiel

Cloe Garcia said:


> Estás segura? En el cole se usaba siempre "",creo, y ahora en la universidad, los trabajos, si los hacemos con "" no nos dicen nada. No será regional, a lo mejor se hace así en otors paises.



No, no estoy _segura_; estoy *completa y absolutamente* segur*o*, ¿estás tú segura de no estar segura? Abre tu mente y lee esto. Como si en las escuelas y universidades enseñasen algo bueno sobre lengua española...

Esas combinaciones, como dije, según el sistema operativo y la configuración del teclado y demás programas es posible que no funcionen; entonces habría que buscar los nuevos códigos o usar el mapa de caracteres que haya disponible...

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Nadie

En cuanto a las combinaciones de teclas, a veces sólo hay que usar «(AltGr+Z) (AltGr+X)».


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Estas comillas son las tipográficas (“ ”), que dan más elegancia a los textos y se usan si nos dedicamos a algo que tenga que ver con la comunicación impresa (incluidos el diseño gráfico y la industria editorial). Nada hay de incorrecto en usar comillas normales, como estas (''). A los profesionales se les recomienda esta jerarquía: primero las angulares, luego las inglesas y finalmente las sencillas.


Lo del código ASCII propuesto por Valtiel no me funciona para las comillas latinas, pero creo que podemos vivir sin ellas en internet.

Saludos.


----------



## Valtiel

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> ...creo que podemos vivir sin ellas en Internet.



Pues yo creo que no. ¿Acaso por estar en Internet se debe hacer caso omiso a las normas? ¿Tan extraño y disparatado es querer mantener un mínimo de calidad en la escritura y, por consiguiente, en el mensaje y en la comunicación? Yo creo que no, absolutamente.

En un _chat_ tal vez no importen según qué errores o descuidos, que pueden incluso ser cometidos conscientemente, por la rapidez y espontaneidad que requiere tal método; en escritos más «estáticos», sin duda alguna, importan, y mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Valtiel, estoy de acuerdo con vos (¡y con la RAE!).
Pero en estos foros tenemos que vérnosla con montones de cosas incorrectas: falta de tildes, de puntuación, de mayúsculas, de apertura de signos expresivos, etc.
En ese entorno el uso equivocado del tipo de comillas es un mal menor.
(¿Notaste que en el DPD dice que _las angulares se escriben centradas_ y, sin embargo, están colocadas sobre la línea del renglón, tanto en la versión impresa como en la electrónica?)


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Bueno, pues acabo de leerme el enlace indicado por Valtiel, *Abre tu mente y lee* esto., y la verdad, no veo la obligación de usar _comillas angulares o españolas_ por ningún lado.
El texto dice claramente: "....*En los textos impresos*, *se recomienda* utilizar en primera instancia las comillas angulares, reservando los otros tipos para cuando deban entrecomillarse partes de un texto ya entrecomillado. En este caso, las comillas simples se emplearán en último lugar: _«Antonio me dijo: “Vaya ‘cacharro’ que se ha comprado Julián”»...."

Y esto e slo que dice el DRAE:

_*comillas**.*
 (Del dim. de _coma_, signo ortográfico).
* 1.     * f. pl.  Signo ortográfico doble (« », '' '' o ' ') usado para enmarcar la reproducción de citas textuales y, en la narrativa, de los parlamentos de los personajes o de su discurso interior, las citas de títulos de artículos, poemas, capítulos de obras, cuadros, etc., así como las palabras y expresiones que se desea resaltar por ser impropias, vulgares o de otras lenguas.
*~** españolas.*
* 1.     * f. pl.  *comillas* en forma de ángulo (« ») que deben abarcar a las demás cuando hayan de entrecomillarse partes de un texto ya entrecomillado; p. ej., en _«El conductor pensaba: "¿Y si se me 'descuajeringa' el motor?"»._
*~** inglesas.*
* 1.     * f. pl.  *comillas* (" ") que se colocan en la parte superior
_ 
saludos
_


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Valtiel said:


> Pues yo creo que no. ¿Acaso por estar en Internet se debe hacer caso omiso a las normas? ¿Tan extraño y disparatado es querer mantener un mínimo de calidad en la escritura y, por consiguiente, en el mensaje y en la comunicación? Yo creo que no, absolutamente.
> 
> En un _chat_ tal vez no importen según qué errores o descuidos, que pueden incluso ser cometidos conscientemente, por la rapidez y espontaneidad que requiere tal método; en escritos más «*estáticos*», sin duda alguna, importan, y mucho.
> 
> Saludos.



Estáticos o móviles, nuestros textos pueden tener errores (como el de poner internet con _i_ baja, según Valtiel y su voluntad de poner un nombre (común) ambiguo con inicial mayúscula), pero hay que distinguir las erratas, las incorrecciones y las agramaticalidades, tres categorías que no pueden relacionarse con el uso de comillas como estas ('').

Al menos por esta senda, me parece que se ha agotado el tema, sobre todo con lo dicho por las cosas facilitas.

Saludos.


----------



## annaf

Hola a todos, les agradezco mucho el interés que han mostrado por mi pregunta. Sus respuestas han sido muy esclarecedoras. 
Reitero las gracias, saludos, 
annaf


----------



## lady jekyll

Valtiel said:


> Pues yo creo que no. ¿Acaso por estar en Internet se debe hacer caso omiso a las normas? ¿Tan extraño y disparatado es querer mantener un mínimo de calidad en la escritura y, por consiguiente, en el mensaje y en la comunicación? Yo creo que no, absolutamente.
> 
> En un _chat_ tal vez no importen según qué errores o descuidos, que pueden incluso ser cometidos conscientemente, por la rapidez y espontaneidad que requiere tal método; en escritos más «estáticos», sin duda alguna, importan, y mucho.
> 
> Saludos.



Completamente de acuerdo, Valtiel. Creo que hay que esmerarse en respetar en lo posible las normas de nuestra lengua. Es hermosa y hay que cuidarla.



Lexinauta said:


> Valtiel, estoy de acuerdo con vos (¡y con la RAE!).
> Pero en estos foros tenemos que vérnosla con montones de cosas incorrectas: falta de tildes, de puntuación, de mayúsculas, de apertura de signos expresivos, etc.  *Completamente de acuerdo; incluso a mí se me escapa muchas veces algún que otro detalle.*
> En ese entorno el uso equivocado del tipo de comillas es un mal menor. *Sí, yo también pienso que en estos casos es un mal menor.*
> (¿Notaste que en el DPD dice que _las angulares se escriben centradas_ y, sin embargo, están colocadas sobre la línea del renglón, tanto en la versión impresa como en la electrónica?)




Saludos a ambos


----------



## Valtiel

Sí, tal vez es un mal menor, pero es un mal... ¿por qué no intentar evitarlo? 

Lo de _estáticos_ lo puse entrecomillado porque era un sentido bastante subjetivo y que no encajaba muy bien en ese contexto, pero fue lo mejor que se me ocurrió en ese momento, ¡ja, ja! Pues ¿no se empeñan tantos en que la lengua es libre? Y un rábano.

En cuanto a _Internet_... Se considera un nombre propio, y como tal debe escribirse en mayúscula inicial. ¿Qué gran problema hay?

Respecto a lo demás... Muchas gracias a todos los que habéis sido corteses, e incluso estáis de acuerdo conmigo, aunque sea sólo en algunas cosas (aunque tengo la seguridad de las normas, es importante para mí que se me diga que tengo algo de razón... Al menos alguna vez); y gracias a los demás por participar y colaborar: sin opiniones diferentes, nunca se aprendería del todo.

Mi objetivo principal es aprender todo lo posible y mejor, y muy seguidamente enseñarlo, divulgarlo y transmitirlo, al menos en cuanto a lingüística se refiere.

Sólo quería decir esto. 

Saludos.


----------



## LCD

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola,

¿Quería saber si me pueden ayudar con esta frase?

“Como cantante” dice BJ “tengo la oportunidad de levantarle el ánimo al público y hacerlos sentir bien, al menos por esa noche".

¿Está bien citado? ¿Tendría que usar la coma en algún lado?

Mil gracias


----------



## Lexinauta

Pueden usarse dos formas para citar:

"Como cantante"*,* dice BJ*,* "tengo la oportunidad de levantarle el ánimo al público y hacerlos sentir bien, al menos por esa noche*.*"

"Como cantante *—*dice BJ*—* tengo la oportunidad de levantarle el ánimo al público y hacerlos sentir bien, al menos por esa noche*.*"

El punto final va antes de las comillas de cierre.


----------



## LCD

Tengo entendido que el punto final va después en español, va antes en inglés.
¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Miguel Genar

El punto iría *delante* si la frase está compuesta por la cita exclusivamente, pero *detrás* de las comillas si incluyes la voz del narrador.

El concierto fue fantástico. "Como cantante, estoy orgulloso de estar aquí hoy." La frase de Germán...

"Como cantante", dijo Germán, "estoy orgulloso de estar aquí hoy".


----------



## Lexinauta

El punto puede ir *antes o después*, según el caso.
Te recomiendo ir al DPD (Artículos temáticos / Comillas), donde está explicado.


----------



## LCD

A ver si entendí:

Mi frase está sola. Termina ahí y después sigue otro párrafo.

Sería así:

“Como cantante”, dice BJ, “tengo la oportunidad de levantarle el ánimo al público y hacerlos sentir bien, al menos por esa noche".

El punto después de las comillas, ¿es así?

Graciaaaassss


----------



## Juan Nadie

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?clave=comillas&origen=RAE#3b




> *b) * El texto que va dentro de las comillas tiene una puntuación independiente y lleva sus propios signos ortográficos.
> _[...]_
> 
> De esta regla debe excluirse el punto, que se escribirá detrás de las comillas de cierre cuando el texto entrecomillado ocupe la parte final de un enunciado o de un texto


----------



## Södertjej

LCD said:


> “Como cantante” dice BJ “tengo la oportunidad de levantarle el ánimo al público y hacerlos sentir bien, al menos por esa noche".


Esto parece no sólo una cita, sino una transcripción de una entrevista. En ese caso, como en los diálogos de los libros, no necesitas comillas.


----------



## GrammarObsession

Alundra said:


> He encontrado esta página sobre las comillas:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorasin/punto1.htm#Uso de las comillas
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Por lo visto esa página ya no existe. ¿Dónde crees que haya otra fuente igual de fiable?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí está lo que dice el DPD al respecto.


----------



## silviabel

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 



En las siguientes frases se transcriben citas o palabras textuales, la pregunta es: si estoy transcribiendo un diálogo, ¿hace falta entrecomillar cada intervención o el signo de los dos puntos [:] es suficiente?

- Un poco incrédulo, me preguntó: “¿Por qué harían eso?”.
- Y yo le respondí: “Si ellos lo hacen, por qué yo no”.
- Y pensé: “Qué fácil sería hacer trampa aquí”.


----------



## root21

Si son citas si se usan. Te dejo un link que por ahí te es de utilidad.
Saludos.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Hola:

Conviene usar las comillas, es lo correcto y lo tradicional; no obstante, si tu texto es de cariz literario, puedes apelar a la competencia comunicativa de tu lector y transcribir esas intervenciones sin comillas. 

Saludos,

PBZ


----------



## elnickestalibre

silviabel said:


> *Nueva Pregunta*
> 
> *Hilos Unidos*​
> 
> 
> 
> En las siguientes frases se transcriben citas o palabras textuales, la pregunta es: si estoy transcribiendo un diálogo, ¿hace falta entrecomillar cada intervención o el signo de los dos puntos [:] es suficiente?
> 
> - Un poco incrédulo, me preguntó: “¿Por qué harían eso?”.
> - Y yo le respondí: “Si ellos lo hacen, por qué yo no”.
> - Y pensé: “Qué fácil sería hacer trampa aquí”.


 

Me acabas de hacer entrar en dudas. En el primer diálogo, pones un signo de cierre de interrogación y cierras comillas, y luego añades un punto ¿por qué este punto? ¿No es suficiente el cierre de interrogación para señalar que ha acabado el diálogo ahí?, es como poner dos puntos seguidos, no lo entiendo. 

¿Alguien podría explicarme si esto es correto y el porqué?
Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Hola:

Acontece que estas transcripciones tienen *puntuación independiente,* es decir, si bien el periodo citado concluye con signo de interrogación, el enunciado que en nuestro caso arranca con raya concluye después de la cita entre comillas, de manera que tras ellas colocaremos el punto. Esto, claro, no aplica cuando el periodo cierra con un punto antes de las comillas, cosa no muy recomendable, pues, en estricto sentido, el periodo que debemos cerrar con punto es el principal, no el citado cuando no es una oración completa. Espero haberme explicado.

Esto se ve con el último diálogo transcrito, que también muestra el punto tras las comillas de cierre. Ahora, desde una perspectiva tipográfica, es confuso ver esos puntos tras las comillas que a su vez están tras los signos (los editores desaconsejan la acumulación de signos), por lo que no es raro encontrar que se omita ese punto que comentamos, dependiendo del criterio imperante: ortográfico o tipográfico.

Saludos,
PBZ


----------



## elnickestalibre

Entonces, ¿es obligatorio poner ese punto ahí o es optativo?


----------



## Valtiel

elnickestalibre said:


> Entonces, ¿es obligatorio poner ese punto ahí o es optativo?



La Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española recomiendan escribirlo:



> *c)* Cuando lo que va entrecomillado constituye el final de un enunciado o de un texto, debe colocarse punto detrás de las comillas de cierre, incluso si delante de las comillas va un signo de cierre de interrogación o de exclamación, o puntos suspensivos.



Sin embargo, como ya se ha dicho muy bien, se podría omitir para evitar la acumulación de signos u otras razones con criterio. Lo aconsejable siempre es seguir las normas, que están pensadas para ser respetadas. Si la RAE y demás Academias de la Lengua Española dicen que debe escribirse, lo más inteligente, o al menos lo mejor, es hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Y en casos donde se hable de frases que dicen otras personas como por ejemplo:

Todos dijeron al mismo tiempo: "¡A por ellos!"

¿Debería también llevar el punto ese? Si fuera así yo me pregunto ahora otra cosa ¿entonces cuánto debe omitirse ese punto?


----------



## Valtiel

Es recomendable el punto final:
_Todos dijeron al mismo tiempo: «A por ellos!»._
Después de entrecomillado, si es final de frase, es recomendable no omitirlo nunca. La parte entrecomillada tiene puntuación independiente, por lo que ha de terminar con el signo de puntuación que corresponda, *excepto* si es punto, que solo se escribe uno y fuera del entrecomillado. Resumiendo: el punto solo se escribe dentro del entrecomillado, al final, si el propio fragmento entrecomillado no pertenece a ninguna otra oración.
Espero haberme explicado bien.
Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Muchas gracias. Es decir, el punto se escribe siempre fuera de las comillas, pero hay algunas veces que se pondría dentro de las comillas y no se pondría ningún otro punto fuera de ellas. Pero ese punto solamente se escribiría dentro de las comillas en casos donde terminé ahí la frase, en frases que no perjudiquen el entrecomillado a una oración más grande. Por ejemplo:

Te juro que estas fueron sus palabras: "Iré allí y ganaré". (aquí va el punto fuera de las comillas, como en la mayoría de los casos debe hacerse porque las comillas pertenecen a una oración que las abarca y las comillas tienen puntuación propia e independiente, con lo que en este caso aunque le añadiésemos exclamación seguiría ese punto final donde está.

Ahora bien, el punto se pondría dentro de las comillas como único punto en frases sueltas que no pertenezcan a una oración más grande. Aunque esto no sé muy bien qué ejemplos poner. Por poner ¿podría ser algo así?:

Esta canción sonaba:

"vamos allí y allí navegaremos,
Por mar, muy adentro navegaremos." (bueno, es inventado pero para el ejemplo supongo vale)
-----

"No es posible -pensó claudia-, esto no puede ser realidad. Yo juraría que vi una rosa en este campo, sí y no era un sueño. Pero por qué ya no está."

Bueno supongo que esos dos ejemplos indican que todo el diálogo va dentro de unas comillas y por eso el punto se pone dentro de las comillas y no fuera de ellas.


----------



## Valtiel

Exactamente; eso es.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Creo que falta hablar de otro caso: cuando quien escribe cita una frase o párrafo de otro autor, comenzando después de un punto y aparte.
En ese caso, se entrecomilla todo, incluido el punto final, qunque es frecuente resolverlo con la sangría de todo el párrafo o usando un cuerpo de letra menor.


----------



## moonlight7

¡Hola, todos!
Tengo una duda sobre el uso de las comillas. Cuando el texto que cito tiene más de un párrafo, ¿debo entrecomillar cada párrafo? ¿O puedo poner una comilla que abre al principio y una de cierre al final? 
Digamos:
    «Cualquier texto.
    Otro párrafo del mismo texto.
    Otro párrafo del mismo texto.
    Párrafo final».
O
    «Cualquier texto».
    «Otro párrafo del mismo texto».
    «Otro párrafo del mismo texto».
    «Párrafo final».

Sé que RAE aconseja en este caso poner la cita en itálicas o reducir la letra del texto o ampliar espacios a los lados del texto, etc. Pero ninguno de estos me gusta.
También leí que se puede hacer así, aunque es un poco antiguo. 
    «Cualquier texto.
    »Otro párrafo del mismo texto.
    »Otro párrafo del mismo texto.
    Párrafo final».

¿Cuál sería la opción correcta?


----------



## Lexinauta

Más que antigua, yo la llamaría la forma tradicional:


> «Cualquier texto.
> »Otro párrafo del mismo texto.
> »Otro párrafo del mismo texto.
> Párrafo final».


----------

